
Keep Saturdays Sacred - TiccyRobby
https://words.steveklabnik.com/keep-saturdays-sacred
======
mortivore
Setting aside a consistent amount of time on a regular schedule to learn is a
great way to grow your skills. I do wonder how much of a magnifying effect the
author's peers had on the whole learning process.

